# Purina recalls Rx cat food - bet vets love this!



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't think the Rx foods are recalled very often. This isn't contamination, but a low level of thiamine. It's for fat cats.

Nestlé Purina Voluntarily Recalls Single Lot of Therapeutic Canned Cat Food



> *Purina Veterinary Diets® OM
> (Overweight Management) Feline Formula*
> 
> Cats fed this affected lot exclusively for several weeks may be at risk for developing a thiamine deficiency. Thiamine is essential for cats. Symptoms of deficiency displayed by an affected cat can be gastrointestinal or neurological in nature. Early signs of thiamine deficiency may include decreased appetite, salivation, vomiting and weight loss. In advanced cases, neurological signs can develop, which may include ventriflexion (bending towards the floor) of the neck, wobbly walking, falling, circling and seizures. Contact your veterinarian immediately if your cat is displaying any of these signs. If treated promptly, thiamine deficiency is typically reversible.
> ...


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

It has been on shelves for almost a year!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yikes. i didn't even notice that.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

xellil said:


> Yikes. i didn't even notice that.


That is sad, I hope no cats have gotten sick because of it.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> That is sad, I hope no cats have gotten sick because of it.


They have. In my thread about why I hated Purina I pointed this out. They changed the ingredients on the RX food for cats. Before this cats were doing well on it. After the change a few cats had issues with again and the owners couldn't find out why.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> They have. In my thread about why I hated Purina I pointed this out. They changed the ingredients on the RX food for cats. Before this cats were doing well on it. After the change a few cats had issues with again and the owners couldn't find out why.


And that thing says they had ONE complaint.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I hope people weren't buying huge cases of those. :|


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> I hope people weren't buying huge cases of those. :|


They were. I think the complaints I was referring to was their NF food that they changed without letting anyone know. Not even the vets had a idea that the food was changed. 

http://www.thecatsite.com/t/208864/purina-nf-so-disappointed


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> I hope people weren't buying huge cases of those. :|


I've never seen anyone walk out of a vet's office with one can 

When I bought the Science Diet for Snorkels, they were conveniently out of the small bag. So they sold me something like 20 pounds, which would have fed her for a least a year.


----------

